# Feedback on NZ Hops



## seanm2e (4/7/17)

I'm interested in general feedback on the popularity (or otherwise) of the following NZ hop variants:

Pacific Jade
Kohatu
Rakau
Taiheke (NZ Cascade)
Nelson Sauvin 
Wai-iti 
Wakatu 
Riwaka 
Motueka 
Pacifica 

Do forum users have a strong preference/demand for any of the above hops? I am working for an NZ business looking to import hops into Australia and we'd like to focus on the most popular to start, so I'm polling the most informed bunch on the planet 

So what's the view on kiwi hops over the ditch? Which of the above are absolute standouts in your book?

Cheers
Sean.


----------



## hairydog (4/7/17)

My preferences are;
Nelson Sauvin
Motueka
Riwaka
Pacific Jade

These are the hops I have used and only recently brewed with Riwaka (hard to find in large quantities) which is almost ready to keg.
Very interested to try other hops.


----------



## Mardoo (4/7/17)

Southern Cross is quite nice as well.


----------



## Dylo (4/7/17)

If anyone knows where to get some Nelson, please let me know! Its been sooo long since I've seen any for the Homebrewer.


----------



## abyss (4/7/17)

Dr Rudi in my book.
Goes well with Aussie hops.


----------



## Lager Bloke (4/7/17)

Have only used Motueka and Stricklebract,had really good results with Motueka,Stricklebract seemed to give of a bit of a flavour I would describe as slightly dirt/soil flavour-bit off topic but both are NZ hops


----------



## Bribie G (4/7/17)

Dylo said:


> If anyone knows where to get some Nelson, please let me know! Its been sooo long since I've seen any for the Homebrewer.


Craftbrewer have the organic variant but it's bloody exxy. Regular Nelson Sauvin out of stock until the 2017 crop which I guess would be imminent.

Ed: 185,010kg of NS were harvested, way the most popular hop so hopefully arriving soon.


----------



## cliffo (4/7/17)

Nelson is one of my favourites.

Try as I might I don't like Motueka at all despite all the beers I've tried with this hop. 

Not sure what it is about it but it just doesn't trip my trigger.


----------



## fletcher (4/7/17)

Dylo said:


> If anyone knows where to get some Nelson, please let me know! Its been sooo long since I've seen any for the Homebrewer.



Amen!

I've sadly only used Nelson and Wakatu, and have tasted a beer with Pacific Jade.

I love Nelson but Wakatu wasn't my favourite. It wasn't bad but not the best comparatively to other noble varieties. Pacific Jade I could see being a staple but I'd need to try it myself first.


----------



## Jack of all biers (8/7/17)

Hallertau Pacific (Pacifica) is a great hops and I've used it a lot. Great versatile hops IMHO.

Havent used any of the others on your list, but have tried beers with Nelson in them and it's not bad.


----------



## Dylo (8/7/17)

I've made a Double IPA with all kiwi hops, it was a potently hopped thing. Used Riwaka, Pacifica & Motueka. What I took away from that is to never dry hop heavily with Pacifica unless you want extreme grapefruit pith! Took a few months to mellow but prior to that...fark me!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/7/17)

Absolutely loved the Stoke Bombardier Kiwi Pale ale when Dans was selling it, Wai iti hops, but they must have used a shit load at 3% AA


----------



## razz (8/7/17)

I used Motueka in an IPA and the flavour hung on for months in the keg. Still going actually, just wish I had used more.


----------



## Yob (9/7/17)

no NZ Cascade on that list... yum


----------



## fungrel (9/7/17)

abyss said:


> Dr Rudi in my book.
> Goes well with Aussie hops.



Yep, love that hop. Works extremely well in a light coloured lager, and plays oh-so-well with Mouteka.


----------



## Gregos (9/7/17)

Nelson Sav, Wai iti,Motueka and Riwaka are my favourites,


----------



## good4whatAlesU (14/7/17)

Only early in my brewing career but I've had reasonable success with Wakatu and NZ Cascade.
Riwaka was not really to my liking, Dr Rudi was a bit sharp in the short term but if you're patient can be good after six months or so.
The others on the list I haven't tried yet but am keen to have a go at Motueka soon.


----------



## Brewman_ (14/7/17)

My Fave is Nelson. Love that hop. 

I see Bribie mentioned there may be some 2017 being released for home brewers and I hope that is the case, but the advice I have been given is not for a fair while if at all this year. There are increased crops in NZ that will yield some larger crops in 2018 / 19, so the future is looking good.

Quite a few craft breweries and some big players seem to have gobbled it all up.


----------

